# Which will be the first city with 3 Megatalls??



## schorsch (Dec 26, 2012)

Or 2 buildings taller than 600m?

My guess is Tianjin or Shenzhen..


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

kay: My order by likeliness: 

1- Shenzhen (*Pingan* & Caiwuwei Financial Center)
2- Tianjin (*Goldin Finance 117* & Rose Rock; both are *slightly* shorter than 600m though..)
3- Riyadh (nothing yet..but look what's going on there..)
4- Jeddah (*Kingdom Tower* & ?)
5- Mecca (*Royal Clock Tower* & ?)
6- Changsha (Sky City & ?)
7- Shanghai (*Shanghai Tower* & ?)
8- Dubai (*Burj Khalifa* & ?)
9- Chicago (Old Post Office Redevelopment Tower & Chicago Spire?)
10-Guangzhou (nothing so far..)


----------



## teresabaixue (Feb 20, 2012)

you forgot Wuhan，632m Green land center U/C and several 600+ APP
It‘s funny that the city don't like 500~600m buildings :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Wuhan, Shenzhen or Dubai would be my guess. Tianjin has no megatall coming and several just a bit under the 600m mark, so i doubt they will make it first


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Shenzhen probably. I doubt Dubai has the balls to overbuild again.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess Shenzhen too. :apple:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> Wuhan, Shenzhen or Dubai would be my guess. Tianjin has no megatall coming and several just a bit under the 600m mark, so i doubt they will make it first


I doubt dubai will be in that race. Shenzhen or Wuhan would be my guess.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder how many non-chinese have heard the name of *WUHAN* who are not on SSC.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Pals_RGB said:


> I wonder how many non-chinese have heard the name of *WUHAN* who are not on SSC.


I know Wuhan is an important city in central China but I'd rather have those megatalls go to Shanghai or Guangzhou, the Tier 1 Megacities that break 20 million people. Wuhan should build a sea of +200m with a few 300m, that's more fitting to its size.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

ZZ-II said:


> I doubt dubai will be in that race. Shenzhen or Wuhan would be my guess.


Do not forget dubai currently has a serious proposal of hhe tallest commercial tower, a few more projects pop up from time to time as well. I wouldn't count it out yet, after all we talk about quite a bit of time until any city comes close to three megatalls. So we will see. Still i also hope Wuhan or Shenzhen will make it rather sooner than later. For Wuhan i am still doubtful, because most megatalls are still concept though. For Shenzhen it seems like only a matter of time though, especially now that qianhai started


----------



## Aenna45 (Dec 13, 2013)

I was searching the code which is used professionally. Then I saw your post. I want to congratulate you on such a wonderful post.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think China will be the first city with 3 or more supertalls


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
china is a very big city and has already over 30 supertalls


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think China will be the first city with 3 or more supertalls


hint: China is not a city


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Fixed it for you Thatoneguy. 




ThatOneGuy said:


> I think China will *have* the first city with 3 or more *Mega*talls


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Didn't Wuhan proposed at least 3 megatalls already?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shenzhen


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Accra.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Dubai, perhaps. . .


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^ or maybe Vigan.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Pals_RGB said:


> ^ or maybe Vigan.


hehe that would be unnecessary. Since with the city's inscription in the UNESCO World Heritage Site, there should be no structure taller than the church and the bell tower.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dubai and China cities by far...


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

In this city perhaps. . 
*
Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stralsund, Germany. Ja.


----------



## Palali (Dec 19, 2013)

Dubai or Jeddah


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Palali said:


> Dubai or Jeddah


Jeddah? I highly doubt it.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

How about... Shanghai?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Funny how in this thread from 2013 everyone was convinced it would be Shenzen, now there's not even a single megatall in the city and none on the horizon. 

Here's a recent candidate:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133574002&postcount=158

One U/C and three proposed in Wuhan.

Dubai of course has one complete, one prep (doesn't matter it's no building, megatall is megatall) and two proposed. HOWEVER, one proposal (Dubai One) is clearly long term, the other (Burj 2020) seems like it will take another 2020 years before anything happens on the site (hence the building's name.)

Next on the list we currently have Kuala Lumpur with one U/C and one proposed.

Handle all with care, economies are ever-changing beasts, and the cities with the steadiest economies (NYC, London, Hong Kong, Tokyo, etc) are more conservative in regards to outrageous projects. 

Likeliest candidates for me are Dubai (outrageous projects, a lot of which fail, but even if only 10% of the proposals become reality, given the sheer number of proposals that'll still lead to something) and the above-mentioned Shanghai, which counts among the previously mentioned cities with steady economies, but with a dash less conservatism about megatalls and such than the other cities I named.


----------

